# Yoga for Fertility



## GED001 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi All

I have posted this in the Leeds section also

On 10th August there is a Yoga workshop being run in Leeds helping with Fertility. You will learn tips to prepare your body for pregnancy (whether that be natural or through IVF etc), a Nutritionist to assist with diet and lifestyle changes that optimise your health, and an IFV consultant to give an insight into fertility from a medical perpsective.

If anyone would like any further details please just message me and hope to see some of you there!

xxx

p.s I am in no way affiliated with this course - just a woman who loves yoga and wanted to share this with other women!


----------



## Choupi15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Do we have anything similar in London ?


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I really don't mean to be a negative Nancy, if you're into yoga anyway and/or it's free then by all means downward dog away, but there is no good quality scientific evidence that yoga helps improve conception rates, either naturally or with any form of assisted reproduction. 

Just turn on Jeremy Kyle, do any of those ladies with fifteen kids look like they did yoga, acupuncture, stuck candles in their ears etc?

I am not saying this to discourage anyone, but if you are struggling to conceive or know you need treatment, both time and money are of the essence & I would say to anyone with limited amounts of either or both, spend your resources where they are most likely to bear fruit based on scientific evidence. 

During my journey I had well meaning people suggest all manner of alternative therapies - not only would none of these have caused me to sprout a new pair of healthy fallopian tubes which was the reason for my infertility, but they would have taken precious money out of the IVF fund, putting my next cycle further out of reach. 

B x


----------



## GED001 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi B

I in no way suggested that yoga is a fix for something medically diagnosed. Whilst I agree doing yoga isn’t going to get you pregnant, there are plenty of medical professionals that agree that when struggling with fertility, anything which can ease stress and create mindfulness is a positive.

It was a great day where we got to meet other people struggling with infertility (and some of us have remained friends), have a chat with a nutritionist who helped give advice on the best way to prepare your body for as something as challenging as IVF and also meet with a top IVF consultant. On top of this there was a wonderful yoga teacher who not only taught those of us who have done yoga for a long time what poses and stretches are safe to do during IVF but also give advice to anyone new about how to use yoga to benefit your mental health. 

I wish you the best of luck with your journey 

X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agreed with GED001, one of the benefits is that yoga improves psychological/mental well-being that is very important during the journey, particularly when a couple tries for a sibling. However, it is only my personal opinion.


----------

